# Farben "vereinfachen"



## ByeBye 8492 (25. Mai 2005)

Moinsen,
 ich habe neulichst beim surfen eine Seite gefunden, bei welcher mich der Banner fasziniert hat. Die Seite ist http://www.enchained-art.net/.

 Würde gerne ma wissen wie der Grafiker da den Banner so hingekriegt hat.
 Weis das vielleicht einer hier ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2005)

Da sich diese Seite auch mit "vektorartigen" Grafiken auseinandersetzt würde ich zunächst auf einfaches Nachzeichnen der Silhouette tippen - z.B. mit dem Zeichenstift/Pfadwerkzeug.

In Photoshop gibt es aber noch andere Möglichkeiten, wie z.B. Bild > Anpassen > Schwellenwert. Auf diesem Weg verpixelt das Objekt jedoch sehr schnell.


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich lege dir auf jeden Fall mal das Histogramm und die Gradationskurve ans Herz. Den Baum zum Beispiel: Bild invertieren. Somit wird aus dem schwarzen Baum ein weißer. Mit dem Histogramm kannst du nun die verwendeten Farben verringern. (Tonwertkorrektur)

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## BSE Royal (26. Mai 2005)

Ich würde in dem fall so vorgehen:

Motiv (Baum) wählen, über Bild Einstellen/Anpassen:Schwelenwert auf eine Farbigkeit reduzieren, bei der die Konturen auf jeden Fall deutlich sichtbar bleiben.
Anschließend mit dem Pinsel Lücken innerhalb des Stammes ausmalen. (Etwas ungenaue Übersetzung in den ästen sollte nciht weiter stören).

Anschließend etwas weichzeichnen, um die Äste zu "entschärfen" und über Farbton/Sättigung einfärben.

Das selbe Prinzip mit den anderen Elementen.

lg, der BSE!


----------

